# Centaur (Kliché mini)



## SYLV9ST9R (Mar 20, 2021)

Had to build one to see what all the fuss is about.
Stock build, and went with 1N34A that were available from a local supplier, did not even socket them, I'm not chasing a magic tone anyway
Didn't have time to play a lot with it, as I have to reset my board, but it was pleasant  just plugged in directly in my amp last night.
Will report back after more playing time.


----------



## BuddytheReow (Mar 20, 2021)

Is the tone worth the hype?


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Mar 20, 2021)

BuddytheReow said:


> Is the tone worth the hype?


I still have to rock it a bit more to answer that, but I could understand the clean boost interest.
But I really want to see how it stacks with the other drives I got, which I'll test this week.


----------



## Dan0h (Mar 20, 2021)

I love mine. It’s a sound I never used in the past but sounds great to my ears now. Your build looks great and clean as usual, cheers.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Mar 20, 2021)

Great job, front looks professional.


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Mar 20, 2021)

Dan0h said:


> I love mine. It’s a sound I never used in the past but sounds great to my ears now. Your build looks great and clean as usual, cheers.


Thanks, I'm eager to try it with more volume paired with my Simulcast.


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Mar 20, 2021)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Great job, front looks professional.


Thanks, I had way more going on before, but I'm pretty pleased with the toned down final design.


----------



## Barry (Mar 20, 2021)

Looks great all around!


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Mar 20, 2021)

Barry said:


> Looks great all around!


Thanks!


----------



## giovanni (Apr 2, 2021)

I really like the way the Klon sounds. The mid hump is just great with a Strat!


----------



## DrVon (Apr 3, 2021)

SYLV9ST9R said:


> Thanks, I'm eager to try it with more volume paired with my Simulcast.


This is my main combo and love it. My simulcast is always on and use the Kliche for more grit.


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Apr 3, 2021)

DrVon said:


> This is my main combo and love it. My simulcast is always on and use the Kliche for more grit.


Wasn't able to test that sweet combo yet. The gain pot on my Simulcast is faulty, and I'm waiting for parts...


----------

